# Transport Help needed.. Lafayette La to Georgetown Sc...



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

hope this is ok to post here...


Please help us get this guy to his new rescue. he's been waiting since November for transport to a rescue and its fallen thru a few times. We have found him a great rescue in SC and the space is there if we can get him there this weekend. Please let me know if you can help! 

And for you chatgolden defectors this is GB that Kim has been talking about. the one that she helped pull ... 

NAME: GB
BREED: Lab Mix
AGE: approx 3 yrs old? 
SIZE: large 
SEX: Male 
ALTERED: yes
HEALTH: Good 
SHOTS: Rabies, dhlpp 
WILL TRAVEL WITH: health records, collar, leash 

Transport Coordinator: Lil Bridgeman email addy [email protected]
Cell phone: 803-730-7414
Please respond by email DIRECTLY TO ME. 
Please provide

Name 
Email address 
Cell phone
Home phone 
Description of car
License Plate Number And State 
Leg (legs) for which you are volunteering 

The contact info for the sending shelter is ARF -Melissa Brougham (email addy is [email protected] <http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/LA19.html> 
He's actually staying with Linda White 
address is 
ARRC 
703 Brothers Road 
Lafayette LA 70507 
<http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/LA147.html> 

Receiving shelter is 
Suzanne Fox
Phone: 843-546-2044 work (M-F 11am - 6pm) or 843-240-0174 cell (24/7) 
Wild Heir Labrador Rescue 
314 Front St. 
Georgetown, SC 29440 
<http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC147.html> 

All legs are adjustable.... 
LEG 1 
Lafayette, LA - Baton Rouge, LA 
57 miles 1hr 1 min needed!! Start 7:00 AM (possibly filled by sending rescue?? Melissa or Linda??)
LEG 2 
Baton Rouge, LA-Slidell, LA 
90 miles 1hr 26 min Needed!! Start 8:19AM
LEG 3
Slidell, LA-Gulfport, MS 
50 miles 51 min needed!! Start 10AM
LEG 4
Gulfport, MS-Mobile, AL 
75 miles 1hrs 12 min Needed!! Start 11:05AM
LEG 5
Mobile, AL-Evergreen, AL 
93 miles 1hrs 25 min Needed!! Start 12:31pm
LEG 6
Evergreen, AL-Montgomery, AL 
78 miles 1hrs 14min needed!! Start 2:10Pm
LEG 7
Montgomery, AL-La Grange, GA 
96 miles 1hr 30 min Needed!! Start 3:30pm 
(1hr forward- time change during this run) 
LEG 8
La Grange, GA-Atlanta, GA 
68 miles 1hr 10 min Start 6:14Pm
Overnight in Atlanta Needed or continue to LIL'S at Red bank exit for overnight. 
Sunday: 
Leg 9: 
Atlanta, GA to Greensboro, GA
75 miles 1 hr 15 mins NEEDED Start 7am
Leg 10:
Greensboro, GA to Augusta, GA 
75 miles 1 hr 15 mins NEEDED start 8:30am
Leg 11:
Augusta GA to Red Bank SC 70 miles 1 hr 15 mins NEEDED Start 10am 
Meeting Place in Red Bank: McDonald's Parking lot off Rt. 20 (exit 55?) on Rt.
6 (S Lake Dr)
Leg 12
Red Bank SC to the I-526 exit- EXIT 212B-C- toward SAVANNAH/MT PLEASANT. Start 11:30am
Filled By Lil
Leg 13
Exit 212B-C to Georgetown SC 64 miles Filled by receiving rescue possibly??? Suzanne to confirm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi folks,

I see Lil has posted GoldenBoy 9's need for a ride. This is a Golden Lab mix who really needs a ride to SC. If you can help, please contact Lil. 

GB was pulled on November 27th and has been vetted, neutered, and treated for whatever treatments he needed. I _so_ need to get him to the rescue Lil found to take him. 

A number of people were involved in GB's rescue from Roicy. I won't name them all, but I truly thank each and everyone of them. If you can help, I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

Kim


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Kim we will get him here one way or another :wavey:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

*anybody???*

bump... anybody???


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

What would be the direct cost of the transfer? I could create a donation page for this sole purpose and announce this thread across the pages.
That is as much as I can do from where I am.
Joe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Joe! Right now we are looking for people to fill some of the legs. This is usually done by volunteers. If someone uses a paid transport, it's usually around 175.00 per dog. The problem this time around, no transport drops off or picks up in a convenient location. We would have had him on a paid transport in a flash. 

Again, Thank you!

Lil, if Linda and H. can meet up somewhere, let me know.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok, thanks for letting me know and if there is anything at all, where I could be of help, please do not hesitate to contact me.
Joe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Your offer is deeply appreciated, Joe! This poor guy needs to be on his way. He's had a lot of patience with us humans!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Joe! The closest a paid transport can to us is Knoxville TN which is still 7 hrs away from the rescue thats willing to take him (4.5 hrs from me)...There isnt a paid transport company that works this far south... 

We are trying to get a volunteer cur run going where everyone just drives 1 leg and it usually works out really well but for some reason this one isnt filling up like normal..  


But we will get him here one way or another  thanks for offering... :wavey:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

We can offer the overnight in Atlanta, and I can make the run to Greensboro. I'll send Lil a note.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

The transport for GB has been filled! Thank you robinsegg26 for posting this itinerary!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome job guys. I am proud of you.
Joe


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, as it turns out, there are a few volunteers who are making serious hauls for GB. They'll be coming right through Atlanta and continuing on toward South Carolina, so I won't get to meet the people or GB. But I'm on their list for future transports. It's always great to make new rescue connections.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for volunteering to help with future transports. It seems to be so difficult to move the dogs in need sometimes. There are some wonderful professional transporters out there. We need more, with more routes!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Thank you for volunteering to help with future transports. It seems to be so difficult to move the dogs in need sometimes. There are some wonderful professional transporters out there. We need more, with more routes!


It seems to me that the volunteer transport efforts should grow and become more reliable over time. When I think of all the people out there who have the ability to help, I hope that the volunteer lists will grow. 

One thing that scares some people away is their fear of becoming overcommitted to a cause. But geez, it seems to me like instead of a rescue group having 20 reliable foster homes that constantly have foster dogs, why not have 500 foster homes who help two or three foster dogs a year? Or how about 1,000 foster homes that help two dogs per year? In the Atlanta metro area and in other large metro areas, this should be doable, because there are plenty of dog people out there.

In the same line of thinking, an occasional transport job should be the kind of commitment that many peole could make.

I think I've posted about this before...I just keep thinkng that we have so much untapped potential for rescue work. The transport thing shows the potential of how it can be when we have groups working together. If the groups will work more closely together, the rescue network can really grow, and we'll have more leverage for approaching the real problem instead of constantly scrambling to treat the symptoms.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well folks, GB started on his journey early this morning and is in GA right now, I think? Lil, you out there? Lil will be getting him soon, he'll spend the night, then onward to his rescue!!! 

I need to thank a few people when he's finally settled. I'll wait until I know he has reached his destination, then the thank you's will come! 

This, took a village..............

He's in SC!!! Lil, are you still talking to me?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey Kim, GB is now in South Carolina with Suzanne. What a trip it was huh?? Thanks to Hooch, and Linda and Lil and Suzanne. GB will be in his forever home very soon. Lots of work and long waits for this poor guy but it finally worked out to this boy's benefit. Thank you everyone who helped with this. He is where he should be now. Thank you thank you.


----------

